# 91 problems...please help



## offroader461 (Apr 2, 2007)

i just finished putting a new timing chain and tensioners on the Stanza and now she wont start...just cranks cranks then putt putt and then back to cranking...im so lost on what could be wrong???

is this motor an interference or not...the guide broke and let the chain jump roughly 180 degrees...i reset everything and just wont fire up...what could be the problem...

i checked for spark...got it: checked for fuel...got it......what else


----------

